# Recommend a courier to collect Ebay bike.



## Sara_H (20 Apr 2012)

I've seen a bike on Ebay I'd like to bid for, but its 200 miles away, collection only.

Seller has said he/she's happy to arrange a courier if I win the auction.

Does anyone have any experience of using a courier and have any particular recomendations?


----------



## Globalti (20 Apr 2012)

Don't waste your money on DHL, TNT etc. They are the courier equivalent of British Airways; by charging too much they hope some people will believe they are better.

The roads are full of trucks running around empty so get the Yellow Pages out and phone a few local carriers. Inland road freight is ridiculously cheap; for example I have just arranged to get a pallet weighing 250 kilos collected from Northampton and brought to Manchester and the cost is £43 with a carrier called Clarkes. (Not that I'd recommend them because they're a bit ropey!)


----------



## Boris Bajic (20 Apr 2012)

Addison Lee?

They have a good reputation among urban cyclists and I believe they have a courier arm.

:troll:

Sorry.... Someone just got my coat for me.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Apr 2012)

*Interparcel.com* are very good with good prices.


----------



## Gary E (20 Apr 2012)

Train there, ride back. Ideal way to try out a new bike!

But seriously, having had 2 bikes damaged by courier companies I'd look to find someone I know who travels that way or just take the pain and drive there. Can the seller meet you half way if you offer to pay petrol?

This will also let you check the bike before you hand over the money (not all eBay sellers are 100% reliable). If it turns up after being couriered it could be difficult to prove if it was caused in transit of before (with the bike presumably being second hand).


----------



## Gary E (20 Apr 2012)

just a thought....

....people on CC seem quite friendly  and some of them often mention travelling all over the country. Perhaps if you said where you are and where the bike is, somebody on here could help you out?


----------



## Sara_H (20 Apr 2012)

Gary E said:


> Train there, ride back. Ideal way to try out a new bike!
> 
> quote]
> 
> I've considered it!


----------



## Sara_H (20 Apr 2012)

ianrauk said:


> *Interparcel.com* are very good with good prices.


 They seem to be quoting me £190!

Paisly Freight quoting £21.50.


----------



## Gary E (20 Apr 2012)

Blimey I'm impressed. Although obviously I could do it easily (in 3 or 4 days)


----------



## Sara_H (20 Apr 2012)

Gary E said:


> Blimey I'm impressed. Although obviously I could do it easily (in 3 or 4 days)


 More like a week in my case!


----------



## Gary E (20 Apr 2012)

I never said that the 3 or 4 days would be consecutive


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Apr 2012)

I don`t know if Spirit Couriers ship cycles as they usually deal with motorbikes.

Get in touch with them because they are cheap and first class+ with motorbikes.

Steve


----------



## Mike! (21 Apr 2012)

[QUOTE 1815834, member: 45"]I've used Paisley Freight a couple of times. Good, and cheap.[/quote]

+1, although never used them for bikes I've used them for bulky items in the past with great success ( stainless exhaust system, complete car leather interior and alloy wheels....)


----------



## Sara_H (21 Apr 2012)

Blummin eck. All irrelevant now as auction as ended early - hate it when that happens!

Thanks for all replies anyway.


----------



## MarkF (21 Apr 2012)

I use a couriers every day, they chase ME for their business. A standard charge at the mo' would be something like £18 up to 15kg, 50p per each excess kilo, that's for a next day 8am-5pm Mon-Fri delivery. Shop around......................next time


----------

